
How Uber, valued at billions, was sent packing by a startup in Singapore - kschua
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/cnainsider/uber-grab-singapore-ride-hailing-southeast-asia-private-hire-10630396
======
akhatri_aus
So it had nothing to do with Softbant, who also has a stake in Grab, asking
Uber to leave. The title implies Grab kicked their ass and its far from what
really happened.

